# Ζητούνται φίλοι των κόμικς...



## oublexis (Oct 3, 2008)

...και, πιο συγκεκριμένα, άτομα εξοικειωμένα με τον κύριο που εικονίζεται εδώ και, ακόμα ειδικότερα, με τα παλιά ελληνικά περιοδικά, σαν της παρακάτω εικόνας, που πρωτοκυκλοφόρησαν το 1977 και ξανά το 1984. Για αμειβόμενη μεταφραστική εργασία. Επικοινωνήστε μέσω PM.


----------

